

A Tour of a Real Geeks Room - tnigtbtnight
http://todaystopthing.com/?p=304

======
kaolinite
Just looks like someone with a load of expensive gadgets neatly arranged in a
room, i.e. a moron with a load of money rather than a geek with a genuine
interest.

